# D&D Player Registry



## scarymonkey (Jun 20, 2003)

Looking for a player or a game?  Sign up here-

http://www5.brinkster.com/mshensley/


----------



## scarymonkey (Jul 7, 2003)

the more the merrier


----------



## Azure Trance (Jul 14, 2003)

I forgot about this. I checked it up, and my old ad was gone, so I made a new one


----------



## mhensley (Jul 24, 2003)

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *I forgot about this. I checked it up, and my old ad was gone, so I made a new one  *




Yep, ads are automatically deleted after 12 months.  This helps to keep the ads relatively fresh.


----------



## mhensley (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey, I'm looking for a new group.  So if you live in the Boynton Beach, FL area, drop me a line.


----------

